# Who is planning to quit?



## Seinfeld

In lieu of the new $10 mobile subscription fee I plan to turn in my phone before May 5th when it starts. I have already scaled back my driving considerably. I'm holding out a little bit of hope that they might change the policy by then but it's looking pretty ominous. Anyone else planning to quit/turn the phone in because of the increased fees and or commissions?

It's funny because I had the inclination to quit awhile ago, but then realized there was no reason to formally quit. But now that there is a weekly FEE to be a partner, people will actually be quitting. I'm sure they have a lot of outstanding phones that aren't being used. I would use mine, but oh well...


----------



## franklin

I stopped handing out the Uber $20 promo cards as soon as I got the fee email. I realized I was being used. Will turn in my phone next week.


----------



## UberComic

I'm thinking about quitting after Sunday night. It's not just the increased fees, but a lot of other things both related to Uber and in my personal life.

I'm a very careful driver, expecially since I'm paranoid about Uber's commercial coverage that seems to be as mythical as a unicorn. We live in a very litigious society, and I don't want to be suied when they deny coverage. Also I can't seem to find the magic bullet for getting five star ratings despite having a nice car, being courteous, offering water, and driving carefully. I've averaged a 4.61 in the past seven days, which in normal internet rating circumstances is a great score, but not good enough for Uber. I'm putting my car and my life on the line while they decrease my cut, which has brought unwanted increased anxiety into my life.


----------



## Jeeves

I'm not quite ready to quit. However I am more and more on edge. Some of those investigative reports have me wondering more about the insurance. I average 30 hours a week, so $10 a week is approximately a .33 an hour paycut. Not huge, but I don't appreciate cuts. I have noticed ratings are generally lower now then in the past. I wouldn't stress too much over your 4.6 for a week. That could just be two bad apples holding you down. In general as Uber expands, we as drivers seem to be suffering. The drivers in this business are becoming more liquid and as a result pay is decreasing. There is probably a peak to this, it will be interesting to see how it settles out.


----------



## SgtMurphy

I know exactly how Ubercomic feels; I got into this in Boston after the fares were already cut due to feedback from the precious riders, and after a few weeks getting it up to 4.9+ for the week, and 4.8+ overall, I noticed a down trajectory at the same time as other enraging developments:
-$40/Month fee (Total Killer for a part timer trying to make money on weekends and off days from school)
-$1 "Safe Driver" fee, another hilarious and terrible gouge on the part of a company clearly trying to corner a market by sidestepping laws, yet benefitting from the fact that they're not an "employer." My God, they sure feel like one.
-Once I really account for gas cost and precious time away from my life, for money that I don't need, it really drives me nuts.
The thing is though, it's such flexible income that I feel like i must stick around, at least until I see what type of money I can make in this crappy economy.
I'm glad I found this forum, it would be great to get people in numbers and FIGHT BACK. Money grubbing techie cowards need to be reminded that they're providing software, and are very lucky to get 20%. I hope someone shows them that their incursions could come with pushback. It's never enough with these people.


----------



## Jeeves

Welcome SgtMurphy! There must be a lot of people who feel the same way. There is probably people who a) are throwing in the towel this coming week and giving the Uber the bird b) are really weighing the pros and cons of the gig and a bit on edge c) robots who wouldn't know expenses if their accountant told them through a loudspeaker d) drivers who are depending on this income to survive. I fall into the b category.


----------



## Seinfeld

I joined Franklin and threw inthe towel yesterday. Cant justify it with the $10 a week fee. I told them I would reconsider when the application is available on my own phone. Considering I have unlimited data. 800+ trips, 4.83 rating. They could care less....there only response was that Im lucky I have unlimited data. Anyone know how much data the sidecar or lyft driver application uses?


----------



## LookyLou

Seinfeld said:


> I joined Franklin and threw inthe towel yesterday. Cant justify it with the $10 a week fee. I told them I would reconsider when the application is available on my own phone. Considering I have unlimited data. 800+ trips, 4.83 rating. They could care less....there only response was that Im lucky I have unlimited data. Anyone know how much data the sidecar or lyft driver application uses?


Hopefully they will come to their senses and contact you soon offering to waive or discontinue the fee. They are idiots to lose a 4.83 driver with 800+ trips over this phone fee that they are not even requiring in all markets.


----------



## Wyatt

Seinfeld is in SD like me. I've been driving for 6 months, there's more drivers in SD than ever. Way harder to get a request now. 

They are looking at the missed pickup request numbers and they are trip pin'.

It's the fundamental flaw in instant request/on call systems. You're gonna miss people. Now that you collect a $40 fee per month there is zero downside in signing up as many drivers as possible.

It's dog eat dog, big time, but this is America. Play ball or start your own game fools.


----------



## Seinfeld

Ironically a long lost friend contacted me yesterday. The day after I sent in a letter to Uber to piss off. My long lost friend has been driving lyft. Im not keen on the stache at all. But I do like the idea of riders being more friendish. I'm going to give it a try, at least for the incentive referral bonus. I heard lyft you can accept tips too.

Im reading around the web that lots of drivers in SD quit Wyatt. Let us know if you see an uptick in business this week while they replace us with more robots.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

On that top


Seinfeld said:


> Ironically a long lost friend contacted me yesterday. The day after I sent in a letter to Uber to piss off. My long lost friend has been driving lyft. Im not keen on the stache at all. But I do like the idea of riders being more friendish. I'm going to give it a try, at least for the incentive referral bonus. I heard lyft you can accept tips too.
> 
> Im reading around the web that lots of drivers in SD quit Wyatt. Let us know if you see an uptick in business this week while they replace us with more robots.


On the topic of tips. Uber only says you have to deny once and say its not necessary. With that said in the last two weekends I have not had a time where I denied a tip and the rider was like..."oh okay" Nah, they give it to you and Uber says "to accept it cause you've earned it. They just dont want people to feel obligated. Some tip, some dont.

It's only my second weekend, but I see this as a huge opportunity to reel in some cash that my wife and I really need. I would love to see a standalone "driver" app but for the time being I like having a separate phone that uber can deal with. If they start charging me then it's just another expense I get to write off. 40 bucks per month isn't going to make me quit when I could earn close to 1k...PART TIME.


----------



## Seinfeld

1k a month part-time is realistic. I always had a method of saying "oh you didn't have to..." When I held out my hand to get the tip.


----------



## Nick Manning

You guys are exactly correct on the tips thing. Some riders are led to believe that tip is included and I don't know why. I am not sure what Uber tells them on their end when they sign up. Other riders give a tip, which I do take


----------



## UberComic

Some riders will tip on short trips when they see how low the fare is.


----------



## Seinfeld

I got accepted to lyft. Funny because they denied me and my car 8 months ago. For first 30 rides i dont have a stache. Maybe even after that i can just say im still new? . 

Currently no cut with lyft, not 20% not even 5%. And riders can tip! Reports coming soon!


----------



## LookyLou

Seinfeld said:


> I got accepted to lyft. Funny because they denied me and my car 8 months ago. For first 30 rides i dont have a stache. Maybe even after that i can just say im still new? .
> 
> Currently no cut with lyft, not 20% not even 5%. And riders can tip! Reports coming soon!


Yeah, I am hoping to keep the "New" status as much as possible too. Either that or use the excuse that the stache got stolen.


----------



## UberComic

I would totally switch to Lyft if it weren't for the mustache.


----------



## SoCal_Uber

I saw a male Lyft driver in west LA with a graphite gray mustache on his bumper. His car was black so it looked very subtle. I'm sure the modified stache isn't kosher with Lyft HQ, but it sure looked better than the fuzzy hot pink.


----------



## Seinfeld

I have completed 5 rides with Lyft. I like it as much as Uber. It's nice to see a tip added to the fare. Got a $4 tip on my first $7 ride. Second ride was $14 and the girl passed out at 4pm in the backseat. She only tipped $1. Still instead of wondering who bombed your ratings with Uber, it's nice to see I'm appreciated as a driver with a monetary reward. 

I also picked up a woman who drives for both Lyft and Uber. She said only 50% of drivers rock the Stache. And most keep it inside on the dash these days.


----------



## LookyLou

Seinfeld said:


> I have completed 5 rides with Lyft. I like it as much as Uber. It's nice to see a tip added to the fare. Got a $4 tip on my first $7 ride. Second ride was $14 and the girl passed out at 4pm in the backseat. She only tipped $1. Still instead of wondering who bombed your ratings with Uber, it's nice to see I'm appreciated as a driver with a monetary reward.
> 
> I also picked up a woman who drives for both Lyft and Uber. She said only 50% of drivers rock the Stache. And most keep it inside on the dash these days.


Nice. I can't wait to try it next weekend. Thanks for the info on Lyft.


----------



## Seinfeld

Yesterday I netted $160 in 5 hours. Had 2 really long rides. All riders tipped, mostly $1, but I got a $8 on a $50 ride. And a $5 on $16 ride. It's nice to get tipped. One interesting thing is, as far as I know, there is no way of knowing what the fare was let alone the tip, until you get your daily report the next morning. So far I'm making more $ with Lyft, and enjoying a higher percentage of friendly riders.


----------



## The LAwnmower

I drive for both Uber and Lyft. I don't rock the stache. I actually made a mirror tag with a small 6inch pick mustache. Riders for Lyft actually told me they like it better because it isn't as obnoxious. It allows me to take it on and off real easy and I am able to give myself an opportunity to use both (Lyft and Uber) at the same time.


----------



## The LAwnmower

Seinfeld said:


> Yesterday I netted $160 in 5 hours. Had 2 really long rides. All riders tipped, mostly $1, but I got a $8 on a $50 ride. And a $5 on $16 ride. It's nice to get tipped. One interesting thing is, as far as I know, there is no way of knowing what the fare was let alone the tip, until you get your daily report the next morning. So far I'm making more $ with Lyft, and enjoying a higher percentage of friendly riders.


At this time Lyft adds a dollar, out of their pocket, for every ride. That is why you see the $1 tip. So I get 100% of the fare plus 1 dollar extra. You also make 100% of prime time money which shows up as a 'green' tip. I get more Uber requests but I'd much rather have a Lyft request due to the money right now. If anyone wants to drive for Lyft let me refer you so at least I make a couple bucks on the referral fee


----------



## Anastasia

wow - bit of people power - does anyone know if Uber or Lyft threaten any drivers for being with a competitor???


----------



## LookyLou

Anastasia said:


> wow - bit of people power - does anyone know if Uber or Lyft threaten any drivers for being with a competitor???


No. They don't have a legal leg to stand on on this. We are independent contractors. What we do with our own car when we are not working for them is none of their business and they know that.


----------



## Anastasia

Yeah sure I get that - but that wouldn't stop Uber from threatening such action I mean if they aren't scared about the courts, the police or the State Governments then drivers would be easy fodder - HAHA - not this galX!X!X!X!X!


----------



## tommyudo

The pay reductions in January and April 2014, the new $40/month fee, the riders who are told I am 2 minutes away when they are actually 17 miles away - there is no point dealing with Uber. Soon Google/Uber will be using driverless cars anyway. My question is this - can I get the phone hacked so I can use it for private calls, including Lyft? Ha ha!! What happens if I just bail and keep the phone?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

tommyudo said:


> The pay reductions in January and April 2014, the new $40/month fee, the riders who are told I am 2 minutes away when they are actually 17 miles away - there is no point dealing with Uber. Soon Google/Uber will be using driverless cars anyway. My question is this - can I get the phone hacked so I can use it for private calls, including Lyft? Ha ha!! What happens if I just bail and keep the phone?


If the company was on top of things, they would threaten you with a theft charge and try to get the phone back. In reality, they probably don't care.


----------



## LAuberX

Quit? where would I go?

I keep hearing how the economy has recovered.... if that means minimum wage is now $9.00 in California maybe it has.

My unemployment ran out last year. Lyft wait listed me and said don't call us, we won't call you.

The reality for me is that I will keep on driving, $520.00 in phone fees, 25% cut taken by uber after rider fee September 1, no Insurance coverage.... I still will keep driving... if my ratings hold up!

Don't hate me, I just can't get a job where I can work 40 hours even for minimum wage...

I love the phone call I got from a corporate H.R. dept after they approached me by viewing my Linked in profile and my filling out their job application:

"you have had positions more senior than the one we have available, good luck"


----------



## HisShadowX

I am. The city is requiring we take a college course to become a taxi driver and pay the city yearly 10k or 20k for the privilege of working. 

And also carrying commerical insurance..... 

I'm moving on to WeDeliver


----------



## UberNation

I'm going to either quit or drastically scale back my hours driving. 

Uber doesn't give a rat's ass about the drivers and the wear and tear, ass hat passengers, and phone fee have me fed up and ready to throw in the towel. I'm in sales and work from home so driving is a great way to supplement my income when my pipeline is low but I think it would be safer and more profitable to pimp myself out at the old ladies retirement home. Better treatment and at least some appreciation. Maybe more money, too. 

I think Uber will continue to grow and will eventually start pissing off not just riders but also passengers. They're the big dog right now but when they go public, assuming they will, they will start charging the passengers more and taking more from the drivers. Another company will see an opportunity and come in and start taking away market share. Maybe that will be Lyft, who knows... 

I was recently wait-listed for a third time for the same reason, which was an error on their part. It took those idiots two days to reactivate my account. I emailed them every day, twice a day. They sent me emails that told me not to email them so many times because it clogs up the pipe, so to speak. Screw them. I'm going to email those idiots every time they screw up something that prohibits me from driving and earning a living. 

I still have to change my password every time I visit my portal. I use the same password every time, too. They have a lot of problems and need to hire some competent people to fix them. It appears that they don't care and don't have to because of all the drivers they have.

ScrUber...


----------



## LookyLou

I wasn't planning on quitting Uber, but I think I will for now. They finally implemented the $10.00 phone fee here starting Monday just as I am going to be out of town for 2 weeks. Then the 2 weekends after I get back I have weekend concerts to attend at The Gorge so won't be driving much at all in August. I will have to reevaluate in September. I will stick with Lyft and Sidecar. They can keep as busy as I need to be anyway.


----------



## Raider

I haven't burnt myself out yet...money is still good, and i live near a big city (DC) so a lot of times to start my uber i would just turn on the app and take a dump and just read a magazine until i get a ping...i then quickly wipe and go to the car and pick up the passenger..9/10 times they are heading to DC  ..perffect


I feel bad for those that dont' live near a big city where Uber is highly used, the 10 dollar fees won't hurt me much because i make at least 100 a day Ubering, 250+ on weekends. But those that only drive once or twice a week that 10 dollar charge is going to hurt...i wish they gave us better phones if they are going to charge us for the data plan, this phone is completely useless and crashes often. Also it heats up like a nuclear device and shit, i'm just waiting for the day it catches on fire and burn my car down so i can sue someone.


----------



## Raider

If i quit, and don't turn in the phone, and sell it on Craig's list...how mad would Uber get? Any legal action taken?


----------



## LookyLou

I have a $300.00 deposit on mine that will be refunded to me.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Raider said:


> I haven't burnt myself out yet...money is still good, and i live near a big city (DC) so a lot of times to start my uber i would just turn on the app and take a dump and just read a magazine until i get a ping...i then quickly wipe and go to the car and pick up the passenger..9/10 times they are heading to DC  ..perffect
> ... snip ...


I didn't see the part about washing your hands!!!!!




Raider said:


> If i quit, and don't turn in the phone, and sell it on Craig's list...how mad would Uber get? Any legal action taken?


Not that Uber would figure it out, but the phone is their property. They could go after you with a civil and/or criminal action.


----------



## dominant7th

Oc_DriverX said:


> I didn't see the part about washing your hands!!!!!
> 
> 
> Not that Uber would figure it out, but the phone is their property. They could go after you with a civil and/or criminal action.


"Raider" is a dude. No way a girl would ever say this.


----------



## LookyLou

dominant7th said:


> "Raider" is a dude. No way a girl would ever say this.


Yes. That avatar is very distracting.


----------



## GearJammer

$10 per week, roughly an average trip. So Uber is taking away one trip per week, plus 20% overall, plus another $1 per ride, plus what else in the future?


----------



## dominant7th

Def thumbs up on the avatar tho!


----------



## Sydney Uber

LookyLou said:


> Yes. That avatar is very distracting.


I'm open minded, I'll go out with someone who's had such a successful Gender Reassignment!


----------



## cybertec69

I have done 1400 trips, and my rating is at 4.83 which is considered excellent by those clowns at Uber, don't worry about Uber, as long as you keep it over 4.5 on a 30 day period you are golden to them, because they NEED you to be on the road to make them money, at the end of the day, you your car and your finances will be in taters, but they don't care, as there is more fresh meat available when you fall off the cliff, unless you have some private clients, you are on a road to ruin.
You are considered an Uber Partner, you will receive a 1099 at the end of the year for the money that Uber payed you, myself as an UberX partner in NYC, I am getting hammered for 31% of my weekly earnings, 20% goes to Uber, and the remaining 11% go to nys sales tax on the fair and the black car fund "workers compensation fund", the tax on the fair is only enacted for black cars in NYC not yellow taxis, we who work as partner with Uber are under the black car class. At the end of the year I will be taxed on that 69% that I get from Uber, so if you earn $1000 in fares, your GROSS is $690 which you will be taxed on, so that is when you sit down with your accountant and come up with your expense reports, like fuel costs, car payments costs, maintenance costs, insurance costs, yearly registration and inspection costs, you can not write off your meal costs, phone costs, just don't go nuts and get audited. At the end of the day you will go home with about $400-$450, and you have to buy your own medical insurance, no benefits whatsoever.
Without it's Uber partners Uber is just another App, but until we stand up for ourselves they will continue to take advantage of us. Here in NYC we are getting hammered with those recent 20% cuts, it makes it almost impossible to put your car on the road.

Here is some truth about what you can actually make as an Uber partner "this article was before the 20% price cut", and the author I believe is a bit generous in his assessment, the rich getting richer on the backs of the working lower class.
http://valleywag.gawker.com/beautiful-illusions-the-economics-of-uberx-1589509520


----------



## cybertec69

Raider said:


> If i quit, and don't turn in the phone, and sell it on Craig's list...how mad would Uber get? Any legal action taken?


They will garnish your checking account for $300, where you not there when you signed up, everything was told to you, plus you where given literature in regards to how Uber screws "I meant takes care of you".


----------



## dominant7th

cybertec69 said:


> I have done 1400 trips, and my rating is at 4.83 which is considered excellent by those clowns at Uber, don't worry about Uber, as long as you keep it over 4.5 on a 30 day period you are golden to them, because they NEED you to be on the road to make them money, at the end of the day, you your car and your finances will be in taters, but they don't care, as there is more fresh meat available when you fall off the cliff, unless you have some private clients, you are on a road to ruin.
> You are considered an Uber Partner, you will receive a 1099 at the end of the year for the money that Uber payed you, myself as an UberX partner in NYC, I am getting hammered for 31% of my weekly earnings, 20% goes to Uber, and the remaining 11% go to nys sales tax on the fair and the black car fund "workers compensation fund", the tax on the fair is only enacted for black cars in NYC not yellow taxis, we who work as partner with Uber are under the black car class. At the end of the year I will be taxed on that 69% that I get from Uber, so if you earn $1000 in fares, your GROSS is $690 which you will be taxed on, so that is when you sit down with your accountant and come up with your expense reports, like fuel costs, car payments costs, maintenance costs, insurance costs, yearly registration and inspection costs, you can not write off your meal costs, phone costs, just don't go nuts and get audited. At the end of the day you will go home with about $400-$450, and you have to buy your own medical insurance, no benefits whatsoever.
> Without it's Uber partners Uber is just another App, but until we stand up for ourselves they will continue to take advantage of us. Here in NYC we are getting hammered with those recent 20% cuts, it makes it almost impossible to put your car on the road.
> 
> Here is some truth about what you can actually make as an Uber partner "this article was before the 20% price cut", and the author I believe is a bit generous in his assessment, the rich getting richer on the backs of the working lower class.
> http://valleywag.gawker.com/beautiful-illusions-the-economics-of-uberx-1589509520


Way to keep it positive!


----------



## Oc_DriverX

cybertec69 said:


> They will garnish your checking account for $300, where you not there when you signed up, everything was told to you, plus you where given literature in regards to how Uber screws "I meant takes care of you".


I am not sure how they will garnish the checking account. I, for one, never gave them authorization to withdraw money from my account. I think they would need a court order to get a garnishment, or they need to be the IRS.


----------



## cybertec69

When you signed up they "leased, rented" you the radio, "iPhone" to do your job of getting dispatched by the clients, you also have them your checking account so they can deposit you weekly earnings, at the same time the phone is not yours, you are renting it leasing it on a weekly basis, when you signed up this was told to you, you also received literature how uber works, it's rules and regulations and who the iPhone belongs to.


----------



## LookyLou

I realize that the radio (iPhone) belongs to Uber and they have the right to recover it by any legal means. None of those legal means includes deducting it from my checking account.


----------



## cybertec69

Yes it does, and there is nothing you can do about it, it is their property, you where told as such.


----------



## Seinfeld

you where told!

i'm siding with Lou - I don't think they can withdraw from my account. At least they haven't yet!!


----------



## LookyLou

Seinfeld said:


> you where told!
> 
> i'm siding with Lou - I don't think they can withdraw from my account. At least they haven't yet!!


They can't and neither can anyone else who has direct deposit services into your account.


----------



## cybertec69

So in the end you are willing to go to court to fight for something that is not yours, and knowing you will lose, they will get their phone back or the $300, if you are mad at them which I am sure you are, this is not the way to go about it.


----------



## LookyLou

cybertec69 said:


> So in the end you are willing to go to court to fight for something that is not yours, and knowing you will lose, they will get their phone back or the $300, if you are mad at them which I am sure you are, this is not the way to go about it.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## cybertec69

LookyLou said:


> Who are you talking to?


To the person planning to keep the iPhone, to each his /her own.


----------



## Raider

I wasn't gonna keep the phone I'm just messing. Btw I never had an interview, never took car to inspection I just submitted everything online and they mailed me a phone and I learned how to work it by that lil video I watched


----------



## cybertec69

In nyc it works quite differently, there are more strict rules and regulations, like having commercial insurance and a TLC license "commercial drivers license" issued by the state after fingerprint and drug tests, and followup drug tests on a tally basis.


----------



## GCW

Listening to all the complaints here, the B.S. ratings, the concern with insurance, wear and tear on my vehicle, ridiculously high gas prices and now in O.C. we're having the $10/week subscription fee- I feel your pain. Seems that Uber keeps dinging the drivers with more fees while the riders get no increase to compensate. I keep reading things like 'per hour trips are higher than EVER!" from Uber's emails. I can only do so many trips per hour, how could they be any higher? I'm working a 40/hour a week contract right now and was going to do Uber once or twice a month to keep the account open for easy money and in case when this contract is over I need some money coming in- the $40/month fee...heck I'll be paying them to drive. Now with all the expenses (too many to list) I estimate it comes out to sucking up just under 60% of my gross (including estimated taxes). Plus, you get people that rate you low just because they're having a bad day- or these kids, that their parents set up the account on their phone, rate you low just to mess with you. Not worth it anymore. The $10/week fee kicks in here I think the end of August, beginning of September. Oh, and I just got an email that my vehicle has to be inspected- there's another $20.

Decided after I read the subscription fee that Uber just figures they'll ding drivers for as much as they can and they can always get new drivers if some quit.

I'm at 4.93 stars. Losing a good driver, Uber. I guess I can always do Lyft or similar if I need to in the future.


----------



## cybertec69

GCW said:


> Listening to all the complaints here, the B.S. ratings, the concern with insurance, wear and tear on my vehicle, ridiculously high gas prices and now in O.C. we're having the $10/week subscription fee- I feel your pain. Seems that Uber keeps dinging the drivers with more fees while the riders get no increase to compensate. I keep reading things like 'per hour trips are higher than EVER!" from Uber's emails. I can only do so many trips per hour, how could they be any higher? I'm working a 40/hour a week contract right now and was going to do Uber once or twice a month to keep the account open for easy money and in case when this contract is over I need some money coming in- the $40/month fee...heck I'll be paying them to drive. Now with all the expenses (too many to list) I estimate it comes out to sucking up just under 60% of my gross (including estimated taxes). Plus, you get people that rate you low just because they're having a bad day- or these kids, that their parents set up the account on their phone, rate you low just to mess with you. Not worth it anymore. The $10/week fee kicks in here I think the end of August, beginning of September. Oh, and I just got an email that my vehicle has to be inspected- there's another $20.
> 
> Decided after I read the subscription fee that Uber just figures they'll ding drivers for as much as they can and they can always get new drivers if some quit.
> 
> I'm at 4.93 stars. Losing a good driver, Uber. I guess I can always do Lyft or similar if I need to in the future.


We had these fees for the longest here in NYC "since I started in Oct.,2013, including the $10 a week Iphone charge", we are taxed to death here including their outrageous fees, try operating a TLC vehicle in NYC under Uber, you would have been done after a week. It costs you $80-$120 a day just to put the car on the road. We hardly made ends meet before the 20% cut, after the 20% cut it is ludicrous putting the car on the road. They just don't get it, without the drivers all they are is just another fancy app with no substance, the Partners "drivers, operators" is what makes the operation run, this tech company is completely clueless. Here is one of my many, and I mean many emails to their management department I have written with the same idiotic response, goes to show you how clueless they are, plus there is no answer to my question regarding expense and overhead costs on the drivers part. They don't care if you quit, because there is another sucker if not five signing up while one quits, it's just a merry go round. I have a 4.83 rating after 1400 trips since last October. And his gross earnings numbers are WAY and I mean WAY off.

Hi,

thanks for writing in. I hope we can address each and every one of your concerns - and convince you that we made this change as a benefit to drivers, not a hindrance. Your rating of 4.83 puts you among the very highest rated partners we have at Uber, so it's our highest priority to make sure you're happy partnering with us. You're right - I'm not a driver on the streets of NYC, so we rely on you as our eyes and ears to let us know what you're experiencing and we appreciate you writing in with your feedback.

Let me start with the data. I've attached your gross $/hr for the last 7 weeks. The first thing you'll notice is that last week (after the price cut) you grossed almost $34/hour in fares, higher than any week in the month before the price cut. Now, you're right - if you're doing more trips, your expenses may be (slightly) higher. However, by far the most valuable thing in your vehicle is you - we want to make sure that when you're logged in and online, we're providing you with trips and the ability to make money. What's really critical in the data is that your earnings/hr have gone up in the week after July 4, which is very unusual. Typically, the week after July 4, earnings for Uber and other Black Car services have decreased as the city empties out. The price cut has created a huge spike in Uber demand that has helped to keep earnings high, even in the slowest part of the year. We're confident that driver $/hr if we had not changed prices would now be significantly lower during this slow period of the summer, even after accounting for marginally higher operating expenses.

As for the specific cases you mention - I'm sure that there are a lot of frustrating situations that occur on the streets of New York, and the examples you cite definitely fit that bill. Driving a long pickup distance for a short trip is definitely frustrating, and is bound to happen sometimes, even though we work hard to limit it. What I will say is that as our demand increases, picku rating after times have steadily decreased on average, meaning trips in Manhattan the average pickup time is only about 3 minutes on average. In addition, if you ever get a trip canceled while en route, let us know so we can ensure a $10 charge is credited to your account.

As for your concerns about Uber customer service, we're sorry to hear that. We have a dedicated team of full time staff here in New York solely to support drivers - in the office, by email, by text messages. All we do all day is work to respond to your concerns. Far from not caring, ensuring that our partners are satisfied working with Uber is our one and only job, which is why we take the time to respond to emails like yours in detail.

Let me know if there's anything else I can help you with.

Thanks,

Attachment(s)
Screen Shot 2014-07-23 at 9.16.28 PM.png

Jul 23 03:25

To the GM,

These price cuts have seriously hurt me and my fellow uberX partners, from
the looks of it, you guys could care any less, since it is not your
vehicles that you are using. Let me give you an example GM. And this
happens all the time, and don't let me count the times the client cancels
the ride while you are half way there to pick them up, which at this time
your radio is locked of from receiving any other dispatch, now you have
lost not one but 2 fairs, you peop[le in your offices have no clue how it
works out there on the NYC streets, to you it might be a game, but to us
it's our lively hood.
1., I dropped off a customer at 25th street between 6th and 5th avenues,
now I get dispatched to pick up a passenger from Avenue A and 13th street,
that means I have to drive 12 streets Southbound and 7 Avenues East bound
"which is quite a distance to travel empty, then I pick up the customer and
we go to Park Ave. and 26th street for a fair of $8, after deducting the
Uber commission, sales tax on the fair and black car fund, it leaves the
driver with $5.50 Gross "you get a 1099 at the end of the year and this
money will be taxed again by the state and federal agencies", after
deducting your fuel, insurance, car payment and maintenance costs per fair
basis it leaves the driver with $2.50 "which is absurd". I have written to
Uber numerous times with the same idiotic corporate email, which never
changes, from my understanding they don't even read their partners emails.
We CAN NOT be cheaper than a Yellow taxi "which is a street hail and can
pick up customers on the go", not having to wait to get dispatched and
drive a certain distance "which many times is absurd" with no compensation.
As UberX drivers we also have to pay for the maintenance of our cars,
commercial insurance, high fuel costs, high car payments, at the end of the
day our cars and ourselves are put through the ringer, for what to make a
average of $5 an hour per trip and also have to be rated by some stranger
passenger who could care any less for us or our cars and what we have to
put up with to get them to their destination in a timely and safe manner,
because that's what it comes out to after all the expenses and taxes are
payed.

Sincerely,


----------



## ballyhoo

Build your Lyft driver base people before we quit. That's my game plan. Every Uber rider I have get's a new free $25 Lyft ride card from me if they've never Lyfted. Hey, every little bit helps us. I only drive 2-3 days a week, so I' might quit Uber too. And I am 5*!


----------



## mp775

cybertec69 said:


> They will garnish your checking account for $300, where you not there when you signed up, everything was told to you, plus you where given literature in regards to how Uber screws "I meant takes care of you".


And the buyer might not be happy getting a phone that doesn't do anything.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

cybertec69 said:


> When you signed up they "leased, rented" you the radio, "iPhone" to do your job of getting dispatched by the clients, you also have them your checking account so they can deposit you weekly earnings, at the same time the phone is not yours, you are renting it leasing it on a weekly basis, when you signed up this was told to you, you also received literature how uber works, it's rules and regulations and who the iPhone belongs to.


Is the iPhone Uber's? Yes. And if I do quit, I will return it to them.

However, absolutely NOTHING in the FAQ's, training videos or anything else I read when joining Uber had any meniton about the iPhone being leased and/or rented.

Please do not assume what myself (or any driver) may or may not have been told when signing up. If there is one thing Uber is consistent about, it is being *inconsistent *with their communications to the drivers and the different regions. In fact, as has been posted elsewhere, the information most recently on their website and in their Craigslist ads mentions that there are NO monthly fees.


----------



## u_no_me

ballyhoo said:


> Build your Lyft driver base people before we quit. That's my game plan. Every Uber rider I have get's a new free $25 Lyft ride card from me if they've never Lyfted. Hey, every little bit helps us. I only drive 2-3 days a week, so I' might quit Uber too. And I am 5*!


If I were an Uber passenger and the driver gave me a Lyft card, their ethics wouldn't earn them a 5. You're a 5 over how many rides?


----------



## TomNashville

LookyLou said:


> Yeah, I am hoping to keep the "New" status as much as possible too. Either that or use the excuse that the stache got stolen.


Work around: Lyft actually tells you not to wear the 'stache if travelling at over 40 mph. Do any freeway driving, or expecting to anyway???


----------



## TomNashville

Seinfeld said:


> Yesterday I netted $160 in 5 hours. Had 2 really long rides. All riders tipped, mostly $1, but I got a $8 on a $50 ride. And a $5 on $16 ride. It's nice to get tipped. One interesting thing is, as far as I know, there is no way of knowing what the fare was let alone the tip, until you get your daily report the next morning. So far I'm making more $ with Lyft, and enjoying a higher percentage of friendly riders.


The $1 tips aren't tips, that is the $1 "Trust and safety fee" that Lyft assesses, and when they start collecting commissions like Uber, that $1 is Lyft's, not yours.


----------



## TomNashville

Anastasia said:


> wow - bit of people power - does anyone know if Uber or Lyft threaten any drivers for being with a competitor???


I started with Lyft first and then signed up for Uber, the office manager here in Nashville specifically told me that he didn't care if I drove for both, just that I can't wear the stache on an Uber ride (I don't even wear it on Lyft rides), and that I can't promote Lyft while on an Uber ride.


----------



## mp775

Oc_DriverX said:


> ...there are NO monthly fees.


There aren't. It's a weekly fee. Duh.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I wrote a letter asking for an app to use on my own phone. I don't like the Iphone, I find the touch screen unresponsive. On my first fare, I accidently ended the ride because the screen was so bad. I got paid $5 on a $30 fare. 5 out of 95 trips, I have hit confirm and not realized that it didn't take. By the time I figure it out and get it going, I have lost money.
The response I got: "... If this app were added to your personal phone we would not want to compromise the power source, your current wireless plan etc. That said, I will forward this along to our Drivers Operations team to re-consider" We would not want to compromise the power source? I have to keep the iphone plugged in at all times or it will die. You don't want to compromise my wireless plan but want to charge me $40? At least the last sentence was nice, lol.


----------



## Farlance

Just curious, guys;

While I understand not wanting to have extra money taken out of your checks, is it really that much of a killer? You can make that $10 back my making maybe two, usually one, extra trip per week. I'm definitely not demeaning anyone; I sincerely want to hear your reasons about why this is something so terrible it would make you actually quit your job. (I can't actually ask this question to drivers that send me tickets, and really want to know what you guys think.)


----------



## grams777

Farlance said:


> Just curious, guys;
> 
> While I understand not wanting to have extra money taken out of your checks, is it really that much of a killer? You can make that $10 back my making maybe two, usually one, extra trip per week. I'm definitely not demeaning anyone; I sincerely want to hear your reasons about why this is something so terrible it would make you actually quit your job. (I can't actually ask this question to drivers that send me tickets, and really want to know what you guys think.)


Hi. Welcome to the forums.

To sum up some of the previous remarks as I recall them:

The $10 may not be so easy to make back as one trip. A $10 fare, may only net the driver $7 after commission. Then subtract their vehicle expenses for that trip, including dead miles. Now that $10 trip is down to netting $3-4 or so. So it could take somewhere between 2-4 trips to make it up. It can vary depending on the market and the persons costs. Also on an annual basis this adds up to $520, perhaps 100-150 rides a year to cover after all expenses. Most any driver knows, that's a lot of work, especially to cover something they shouldn't even need separately.

Some people only work part time and skip weeks. The percentage that this fee represents of their earnings is more. Since it can affect part timers more on a percentage basis, perhaps not as many will not stay on board. Yet these might be valuable drivers who fill in some very busy weekend hours.

The procedure to avoid the fee by returning and re-acquiring the phone when taking time off seems overly burdensome. It has the appearance of intentionally making it to be more a hassle than it's worth in order to discourage drivers from doing it. If it's just a data fee, the phone could just as easily be left shutoff temporarily. The temporary shuffling back and forth of a $200 value phone seems unreasonable given the waste of time and money versus the benefit.

The data fee seems way too high. Most people already have excess data they could use without extra cost if the app were on their own phone. In addition for $43 per month, you can add about 5 GB of data to most phones. From what I can tell, the amount of data used by the app is perhaps 100 MB for driving 8 hours. This means the data used by someone driving a very high atypical 8 hours a day, every day, for 30 days would still only be about 3 GB. Most probably use 1-2 GB per month or less.

The data is the slower 3G and likely purchased in bulk. Both of which probably mean the costs should be even lower than available to consumers.

The phone is limited to the Uber app. It has no voice, texting, or ability to load other apps. The phone is old technology and uses a small screen. Some don't even like that configuration to begin with. And having to pay for it, makes it worse.

Many people feel deceived because Uber marketing materials mention no monthly fees. Having a weekly fee is really the same thing and seems deceptive. I even believe the driver service agreement does not require the driver to pay for things like this.

The existing fees and commissions uber already takes out, the lower number of rides from driver over-saturiation, plus the myriad of rate cuts, have many drivers on edge already. It seems perhaps there would be enough money to cover the true value of these plans. It really feels like this is more of a revenue stream for Uber than anything else. With the $1 fee off the top, 20% commission, then $10 per week, we're closing in on Uber keeping 30% of the gross fare paid by the passenger. Remember the Boston Tea Party. It was just one straw too many on the camels back.

A substantial deposit was already paid for the phone in most areas. The phone is an older one and not worth much anymore - perhaps only worth $200. Any cost of the phone itself should be minimal or covered in the very high data rates being charged.

The weekly fee was actually behind my personal decision to turn in my phone awhile ago. I was getting tired of low ratings for working the profitable late night hours. This was leading me toward compromise over safety and other issues to avoid being punished by not doing whatever the passenger wanted. The work itself didn't bother me that much. I thought, well I can just keep the phone and take some time off for awhile and regroup. But then realized that when I come back I've got to make up all those weeks of fees.

Well, that's the short version. For the long version see the rest of the related forum articles.


----------



## mp775

grams777 said:


> Many people feel deceived because Uber marketing materials mention no monthly fees. Having a weekly fee is really the same thing and seems deceptive. I even believe the driver service agreement does not require the driver to pay for things like this.


And the explanation of the 20 percent cut includes use of the phone and app. Uber's explanation is that doesn't include use of the data plan.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Farlane,

Uber's response to Tim's complaint along with grams777 and mp775's posts summarize my views on the topic. It seems that Lyft can write a portable driver app. Why can't the "technology company" (a.k.a. Uber) do that as well?


----------



## u_no_me

mp775 said:


> And the explanation of the 20 percent cut includes use of the phone and app. Uber's explanation is that doesn't include use of the data plan.


"use of the phone", you'd think that includes service too, or why not clarify "hardware only".


----------



## mp775

20% includes "Use of the Uber software, including the app and website" (from Fare Calculation on Uber's website)
$10 includes "the actual hardware and data costs of the device" (from Uber's support interaction after I pointed out the double-dip)

Funny, I would think that use of the app and website would involve data cost!


----------



## u_no_me

Well written post, grams. Uber should not be losing drivers like grams.


----------



## SCdave

@ Farlance, There are many reasons but the simple ones for me

1) I signed up for Uber because they promised me "No Fees" and provided the iphone.
2) The $520 per year is "my money". I can do a lot with that like pay down my son's College loans.
3) The $520 is year is my money. Oh, I already mentioned that.

So with your (Farlance) logic of it's "only" $10/week, how about as a Partner/Driver I charge Uber $10 per week because I didn't do my homework and budgeted incorrectly, business climate changed, I decided a different auto mechanic would benefit me (like Verizon Auto to AT&T Auto). AT&T Auto charges me more but he lets me put adverting for my business on his business platform, I purchased a new car and my monthly expenses went up, I was pressured by my cousin who helped me out with a used/new car to increased my quarterly net profit (Uber investors), or my wife yelled at me and said just do it because you can ( Uber Mr. K just thinks it is "fair" and knows he can)?

Farlance, as nice as your are, you're sitting behind a computer with little liability concerns (if you're computer is hit by drunk buddy partying at your home will your Insurance Pay to replace it or will your insurance company say, sorry, you work for Uber, no payout for you and we're dropping your homeowners Insurance too)? Uber tells you that there is no cost to work from home, then decides that they need to add a hardware encryption device (dongle) to your computer Ethernet port and this will be $10/month that YOU have to pay. Or Uber says that the 4 year old computer you use is no longer acceptable and you must purchase a new computer but we'll help you finance it so don't worry. Or Uber lowers your hourly pay but don't worry, you're going to get more work so your potential income will be higher but you just have to work more. Ya, you feeling me now?

But really, all of these are OKAY. It's UBER's business. Create the business, make the rules, and then look for independent people who want to work with you. All okay again. Seriously, I'm they type of person who believes in capitalism. I even believe in the Greed per say as not a bad thing on a corporate basis (wouldn't be the way I run it but it's okay).

Again, my major problem is
1) Uber signed me up saying there would not be any fees charged by Uber.
2) Uber makes changes not on an ANNUAL basis but on arbitrary short term basis. Funny, I have to budget Annually.

So Farlance, when you start to have huge personal liability, you're promised one thing and it's changed, your annual budget is screwed up multiple times by your "Partner" either by decreases in income or increases in expenses, how will your feel? How do you think that $10 per week fee looks? And, when will another decrease in income or increase in expenses mandated by Uber be coming next? How can I make an annual budget when Uber arbitrarily screws with my budget?

Even with this animosity Uber is creating, when I drive, I give nothing but the best service I can (1111 trips & 4.84 rating). I just hate being played. So, I will probably stay with Uber but am looking to also drive with Lift "sans mustache" and also looking to increase my "Non-Uber" part-time income ( I also do other part-time freelance work) to help pay off my son's college loans.

Started out loving Uber when I started New Years 2014, Uber reduces fares and I'm disappointed but live with it since Uber says they are absorbing the decrease with a 5% cut on commission (cool - didn't tell me temporary at the time). Then a few months later I'm surprised when commissions go back up to a 20% cut (tells me 5% was temporary. Funny I didn't get that impression) So I noticed I have to work longer hours to make less. I now no longer love working for Uber but still appreciate the work when I want to model. Still, love driving, love meeting new people (mostly). Love working when I want to. But, you know, I don't love working for Uber because I don't like being lied to or having the rules changed or using my vehicle depreciation to grow their business without adequate compensation, or being lied too (oh, said that again).

So Farlance, hard work, provide exceptional client service, keep your vehicle spotless, return lost items, and deal with drunks without a complaint (too often). Yup, with the $10 per month fee, yes, I'm considering dropping Uber. What's next after this one?

If Uber wanted to help out and do it immediately, they would drop the $10 per month fee to $5. I'd still feel lied to but for some strange reason I'd feel better.


----------



## u_no_me

$440? $10x52=$520


----------



## SCdave

U_no_me...oh H*ll, I'm sick today, you're right. Now I feel even worse!


----------



## cybertec69

You guys are crying about a weekly $10 iPhone fee, we have been paying this in nyc since inception, try operating after a 20% cut "which happened overnight, without any regard to their partners" on uberx, try picking up passengers for $8, which is before their cut, fees and taxes, and your vehicle costs. We are regulated and taxed to death here, and Uber just hammered us even more.


----------



## u_no_me

cybertec69 said:


> You guys are crying about a weekly $10 iPhone fee, we have been paying this in nyc since inception,.


The $10 fee is a problem, but the other part of it is the poor way in which it was implemented. If you were warned about it upfront, then at least you knew what you were getting into, not surprised by it afterwards.


----------



## SCdave

Cybertec69...I would have had no problem paying the $10 fee if I was told upfront that this was a requirement WHEN I signed up. 

But, I was told that there was no fee and Uber did not and would not charge Partner/Drivers a fee. I'm a big boy, tell me what I will be charged as fees to be a Partner/Driver and then let me (us) make a decision to drive for Uber or not; no complaining. 

So the problem is the short term changes to potential income and added expenses/fees that can happen within weeks or months notice and also being promised no fees but then being charged a fee.

And living in California I know about being taxed to death including, like NY City, paying some of the highest costs for fuel in the USA (even though I have 4 oil refiners within 20 miles of my home. Ya, how about that for irony). We've already had a 20% cut to commission early this year in my area so again, I get it. 

But really, wherever a Driver is in the US/World, they have there own specific location related benefits and costs. I don't think this is a Driver vs Driver issue at all, do you?


----------



## Bully

#UberLiars


----------



## grams777

News article and comments:

http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uber-now-charging-drivers-520-per-year-lease-smartphone/


----------



## LookyLou

u_no_me said:


> The $10 fee is a problem, but the other part of it is the poor way in which it was implemented. If you were warned about it upfront, then at least you knew what you were getting into, not surprised by it afterwards.


Yes, I am a little upset at the lack of notice here is Seattle. I have yet to receive any notice and the fee started yesterday (Monday) here. I learned about it from other drivers in the area on last Friday. I was leaving town for a couple of weeks early on Sunday. I texted and emailed Uber for instructions to ship the phone back on Saturday. Since I had no response Saturday afternoon I left my phone with a friend who is a driver also. On Monday they responded that I could return it to the Seattle office this week during their business hours. I responded back that I am already out of town and asked if the friend could return it this week. Still waiting for the next response.

I suspect that they will charge me the fee for this week even though I was never notified and could not turn in my phone on Monday. I have a $300.00 deposit on the phone and they will likely deduct it from the deposit as I will not have any future earnings to deduct it from.

I just love Ubers company line of "It's not much. It should only take 1 ride to cover this". If its not a big deal and pretty insignificant, why are they doing this and not just absorbing it in their cut of the fare. It must be a big deal if they have to charge us for it.


----------



## grams777

LookyLou said:


> Yes, I am a little upset at the lack of notice here is Seattle. I have yet to receive any notice and the fee started yesterday (Monday) here. I learned about it from other drivers in the area on last Friday. I was leaving town for a couple of weeks early on Sunday. I texted and emailed Uber for instructions to ship the phone back on Saturday. Since I had no response Saturday afternoon I left my phone with a friend who is a driver also. On Monday they responded that I could return it to the Seattle office this week during their business hours. I responded back that I am already out of town and asked if the friend could return it this week. Still waiting for the next response.
> 
> I suspect that they will charge me the fee for this week even though I was never notified and could not turn in my phone on Monday. I have a $300.00 deposit on the phone and they will likely deduct it from the deposit as I will not have any future earnings to deduct it from.
> 
> I just love Ubers company line of "It's not much. It should only take 1 ride to cover this". If its not a big deal and pretty insignificant, why are they doing this and not just absorbing it in their cut of the fare. It must be a big deal if they have to charge us for it.


My opinion is they are not so much worried about covering the actual cost which is probably relatively low. Instead, they are worried about losing the revenue stream of $520 per driver per year. That is what is substantial.

A weekly signup of 30 new drivers in one city could represent $15k per year to uber just from this fee alone even if they only do 1 ride a month. 2,000 drivers = $1 Million, etc.


----------



## Just Some Guy

grams777 said:


> My opinion is they are not so much worried about covering the actual cost which is probably relatively low. Instead, they are worried about losing the revenue stream of $520 per driver per year. That is what is substantial.


They have to make up for their lost income from cutting their rates somehow...


----------



## KrisThuy

news about that incentive fee $1 per trip is not going to be added to our account as miscellanious after aug 31
heres whats going on
they do deduct $1 per trip for safe rider fee on our end
but they put it back as a incentive $1 per trip in our weekly summary
starting september there will be no more incentive

ex.
PRESENT TIME
trips = 30
u made 500 - 20% = 400
400 - 30 (safe rider fee $1/trip) = 370
*370 + 30 (incentive fee $1/trip) = 400*
total deduction = $100

Starting September
trips = 30
u made 500 - 20% = 400
400 - 30 (safe rider fee $1/trip) = 370
370 - 10 (per week iphone) = *360
total deduction = $140
*
what do you guys think is it still worthit to drive?


----------



## mp775

Not quite. Present would be $500 - $30 safe ride fees = $470, - 20% = $376, + $30 incentive = *$406*. September would be $500 - $30 safe ride fee = $470, - 20% = $376, - $10 phone fee = *$366*. Remember that the safe ride fee is added on the rider's end and isn't included in the "fare"; before May the same week would have simply been $470 - 20% = *$376*.


----------



## KrisThuy

mp775 said:


> Not quite. Present would be $500 - $30 safe ride fees = $470, - 20% = $376, + $30 incentive = *$406*. September would be $500 - $30 safe ride fee = $470, - 20% = $376, - $10 phone fee = *$366*. Remember that the safe ride fee is added on the rider's end and isn't included in the "fare"; before May the same week would have simply been $470 - 20% = *$376*.


starting september they will have to take that $30 safe ride fee for good without giving it to us as a $1/trip incentive right?

now im starting to feel lyft pays about the same as uber without the surge
what do you think?


----------



## mp775

Yes, but before May there was no Safe Ride fee and you received the same fare that you will receive in September (before the $10 data fee, and assuming the rates haven't changed).


----------



## Oc_DriverX

mp775 said:


> Yes, but before May there was no Safe Ride fee and you received the same fare that you will receive in September (before the $10 data fee, and assuming the rates haven't changed).


Be careful if you want to rely totally on Lyft. At least in my area Lyft is currently not taking commissions. I have to believe that this will change at some point.


----------



## KrisThuy

mp775 said:


> Yes, but before May there was no Safe Ride fee and you received the same fare that you will receive in September (before the $10 data fee, and assuming the rates haven't changed).


i started on june so it looks like im one of the ones who started later and going to feel the difference

no more incentives
+ 10$ fee per week


----------



## KrisThuy

Oc_DriverX said:


> Be careful if you want to rely totally on Lyft. At least in my area Lyft is currently not taking commissions. I have to believe that this will change at some point.


right when they start taking commissions it would make them really bad for drivers :////


----------



## LaughaC

I Just shipped back my Uber phones. Nothing more than a computer and a few people reading scripts to us the few times they call. 

Uber's Management by cowardice is so dodgy that in nearby Memphis the city said they would lock their doors if uber had an office. My regular clients have tried to like Uber but say that it has quickly dropped to the lowest level of gypsy cabs.


----------



## LaughaC

LookyLou said:


> No. They don't have a legal leg to stand on on this. We are independent contractors. What we do with our own car when we are not working for them is none of their business and they know that.


Uber kept calling my drivers and trying to put them on a schedule, which is illegal.


----------



## LaughaC

u_no_me said:


> The $10 fee is a problem, but the other part of it is the poor way in which it was implemented. If you were warned about it upfront, then at least you knew what you were getting into, not surprised by it afterwards.


The Uber staff I've talked to have been absolutely inept drones.


----------



## ballyhoo

u_no_me said:


> If I were an Uber passenger and the driver gave me a Lyft card, their ethics wouldn't earn them a 5. You're a 5 over how many rides?


It goes up and down but I stay really close to 5*. I am 190 rides. 5* again this week. Ba-dunk! Doesn't really mean much tho. It's not like because I'm funny or nice Uber is paying me more or I get tips because of it...


----------



## jerkstore1972

I was looking forward to driving, but the more I learn, the less I feel I can actually make decent money w/ what I'm putting into it w/ my car and my time.


----------



## Just Some Guy

jerkstore1972 said:


> I was looking forward to driving, but the more I learn, the less I feel I can actually make decent money w/ what I'm putting into it w/ my car and my time.


As a part time gig, it's not bad. Assuming that you only drive when there's surge pricing. But if you're trying to work it as a full time job, or want to drive during the day, it's not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Nikita

no way mahn! i pray for UBER!


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Just Some Guy said:


> As a part time gig, it's not bad. Assuming that you only drive when there's surge pricing. But if you're trying to work it as a full time job, or want to drive during the day, it's not worth it in my opinion.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## vudu145

UberComic said:


> I'm thinking about quitting after Sunday night. It's not just the increased fees, but a lot of other things both related to Uber and in my personal life.
> 
> I'm a very careful driver, expecially since I'm paranoid about Uber's commercial coverage that seems to be as mythical as a unicorn. We live in a very litigious society, and I don't want to be suied when they deny coverage. Also I can't seem to find the magic bullet for getting five star ratings despite having a nice car, being courteous, offering water, and driving carefully. I've averaged a 4.61 in the past seven days, which in normal internet rating circumstances is a great score, but not good enough for Uber. I'm putting my car and my life on the line while they decrease my cut, which has brought unwanted increased anxiety into my life.


your life on the line? youre not in Iraq.


----------



## vudu145

Anastasia said:


> wow - bit of people power - does anyone know if Uber or Lyft threaten any drivers for being with a competitor???


Id think it would be conflict of interest


----------



## grams777

vudu145 said:


> your life on the line? youre not in Iraq.


Interesting you should say that:
Along with military jobs, there are several other positions on the top ten most stressful list that involve risks to one's own life or being responsible for others' lives. That includes firefighter, number three on the list, commercial airline pilot, number four, and police officer, number ten. Taxi driver, number nine on the list, also involves more risk than most people may think, says Tony Lee, CareerCast's publisher. "Taxi driver is the number one job to be targeted by a criminal act," he says. "They get robbed, they get shot. It's very stressful because they're never sure who they're picking up or what that person's agenda might be."​
http://www.forbes.com/sites/susanadams/2013/01/03/the-most-stressful-jobs-of-2013/

A livery cab driver was fatally shot in the head during an early morning carjacking yesterday in the Bronx. It's the second murder of a livery cab driver in that borough in roughly a week. A​
http://gothamist.com/2014/08/13/second_livery_cab_driver_fatally_sh.php
(H/t reddit)

Using a phone and credit card system might provide some mitigation, but it should be clear there are serious risks. Not only from a passenger, but other cars through increased exposure to accidents.


----------



## vudu145

grams777 said:


> Interesting you should say that:
> Along with military jobs, there are several other positions on the top ten most stressful list that involve risks to one's own life or being responsible for others' lives. That includes firefighter, number three on the list, commercial airline pilot, number four, and police officer, number ten. Taxi driver, number nine on the list, also involves more risk than most people may think, says Tony Lee, CareerCast's publisher. "Taxi driver is the number one job to be targeted by a criminal act," he says. "They get robbed, they get shot. It's very stressful because they're never sure who they're picking up or what that person's agenda might be."​
> (H/t reddit)


Good thing driving for Uber is technically not a cab. Criminals have no way to ID you as a target.


----------



## grams777

vudu145 said:


> Good thing driving for Uber is technically not a cab. Criminals have no way to ID you as a target.


I would say sitting in a car waiting for a ping in the middle of the night by yourself poses a heightened risk. As does driving around the hours where most accidents happen due to drinking. Then add to that repeated driving through busy areas jammed with cars and pedestrians. Plus factor in being distracted by performing the 5 star make the passenger happy circus. All in all, I think there's due cause to be concerned even though one doesn't carry as much cash as a cab. And that assumes, you don't pick up some maniac that used a prepaid credit card and burner phone. Otherwise add that and similar cases to the mix. And the U or stache can easily give you away. Of course anyone who merely pulls up the app can pinpoint all the drivers as well.


----------



## UBERXTRA

Farlance said:


> Just curious, guys;
> 
> While I understand not wanting to have extra money taken out of your checks, is it really that much of a killer? You can make that $10 back my making maybe two, usually one, extra trip per week. I'm definitely not demeaning anyone; I sincerely want to hear your reasons about why this is something so terrible it would make you actually quit your job. (I can't actually ask this question to drivers that send me tickets, and really want to know what you guys think.)


I just quit. Uber lowered the reimbursement rate and subtracted the $10 on my latest statement with no forewarning. Uber is already taking 20% of the fare and doesn't reimburse the $2 toll for DFW airport. (though they do charge $1 to the rider) They are also piggy backing off of our personal cell phones by having the Uber calls forwarded to them.

$10 a week is $520 a year. It's not a killer, but the reimbursement rates for Uberx are so low, that it does make a difference. I am only able to work every other week because of my full time job. So essentially I would be paying $520 a year for 26 weeks, not counting the two or three weeks I go on vacation every year.

You have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Jeeves

It's possible to not pay the mobile fee when you aren't driving. But that's a drop in the bucket for a lot of other potential reasons to retire from the rideshare service.


----------



## grams777

UBERXTRA said:


> I just quit. Uber lowered the reimbursement rate and subtracted the $10 on my latest statement with no forewarning. Uber is already taking 20% of the fare and doesn't reimburse the $2 toll for DFW airport. (though they do charge $1 to the rider) They are also piggy backing off of our personal cell phones by having the Uber calls forwarded to them.
> 
> $10 a week is $520 a year. It's not a killer, but the reimbursement rates for Uberx are so low, that it does make a difference. I am only able to work every other week because of my full time job. So essentially I would be paying $520 a year for 26 weeks, not counting the two or three weeks I go on vacation every year.
> 
> You have to draw the line somewhere.


This is definitely becoming harder to do, especially part time. The new policies and fees between Uber and lyft seem designed to force out some part timers.

Even Lyft is putting the screws to part timers by making them pay more in commission when they do work. Let's say on Lyft you worked part time for 12 hours a week and made $200 in fares. You basically just paid an extra $40 just that week for being part time. If you worked over 50 hours or whatever it is, you get that 20% back as a bonus.

In any case good luck to you. Just finding some part time job paying minimum wage with flexible hours is likely much better than this.


----------



## UBERXTRA

Jeeves said:


> It's possible to not pay the mobile fee when you aren't driving. But that's a drop in the bucket for a lot of other potential reasons to retire from the rideshare service.


It's possible, I agree. But the way it was explained to me, I would have to ship the phone in every week. Hmmm, doesn't sound very smart. What's the lag time? By the time the phone I ship the phone, and they receive it, it's time to ship the phone back.


----------



## Jeeves

From what I have heard if you don't drive for the week you don't get charged and there is no backcharging of the phone fee on future statements. Your experience might differ.. I think they tell you to mail the phone in because, short of saying so, they don't want part-time drivers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

UBERXTRA said:


> .. Uber is already taking 20% of the fare and doesn't reimburse the $2 toll for DFW airport. (though they do charge $1 to the rider) ....


I thought that Uber charges the customer for any tolls that their ride creates. Have you asked support about getting the extra $1 for the DFW fee? How does DFW collect the toll from you?


----------



## LookyLou

I think it might vary by city, but here in Seattle I was told that you could have Uber waitlist you and not be charged the data fee but still keep the phone. Then have them activate you again.

This wouldn't work so well for every other week, but for drivers going on vacation etc it might be better than sending the phone back.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

LookyLou said:


> I think it might vary by city, but here in Seattle I was told that you could have Uber waitlist you and not be charged the data fee but still keep the phone. Then have them activate you again.
> 
> This wouldn't work so well for every other week, but for drivers going on vacation etc it might be better than sending the phone back.


Do you think they told you that because you had been with them for a while, and they actually might want to keep you around?


----------



## LookyLou

Oc_DriverX said:


> Do you think they told you that because you had been with them for a while, and they actually might want to keep you around?


I kind of doubt it. They actually told me that after I had already turned in the phone.

I didn't drive many hours per week for them and it just didn't make sense for me with the $520.00 per year phone fee and the new lower rates. I would have kept driving for them if there wasn't a chance that I would actually be paying them some weeks just to turn on the phone with no income from them to offset it. I liked having all three options available to me.


----------



## Narkos

grams777 said:


> I would say sitting in a car waiting for a ping in the middle of the night by yourself poses a heightened risk. As does driving around the hours where most accidents happen due to drinking. Then add to that repeated driving through busy areas jammed with cars and pedestrians. Plus factor in being distracted by performing the 5 star make the passenger happy circus. All in all, I think there's due cause to be concerned even though one doesn't carry as much cash as a cab. And that assumes, you don't pick up some maniac that used a prepaid credit card and burner phone. Otherwise add that and similar cases to the mix. And the U or stache can easily give you away. Of course anyone who merely pulls up the app can pinpoint all the drivers as well.


Hence why I carry a concealed hand gun, regardless of the time of day I'm on the road.


----------



## UBERXTRA

Oc_DriverX said:


> I thought that Uber charges the customer for any tolls that their ride creates. Have you asked support about getting the extra $1 for the DFW fee? How does DFW collect the toll from you?


DFW collects via a toll tag. Anything less than 30 minutes is $2.

I am no longer an Uber driver,so I don't have access to the dashboard and FAQ's.

But there is an answer to why Uber doesn't pay the DFW toll in the FAQ.

Recently I was a Uber passenger to DFW. I saw on the receipt that Uber billed me $1 toll for the DFW entrance.

It's like Uber is stealing from the drivers.

Like I have said in several posts. If Uber kept the billing simple and charged drivers 20% of the fare, I would still be driving.

They just subtracted $10 for the phone on my last bill, and in a separate email announced reduction in rider rates&#8230;.. so Uber no more.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Narkos said:


> Hence why I carry a concealed hand gun, regardless of the time of day I'm on the road.


Not that I disagree with carrying, but I would point out that the small confines of a vehicle, with a potential attacker behind you, are far less than ideal. Even if the attacker is unarmed, he'd still have the advantage. Now if only someone would make a short barreled 12g you could mount on your center console that was radar targeted and fired with a button on the steering wheel...


----------



## Narkos

I like my chances much better with it on me! 
The 12 gauge idea would be great! Trunk monkey maybe?


----------



## Just Some Guy

Narkos said:


> I like my chances much better with it on me!
> The 12 gauge idea would be great! Trunk monkey maybe?


This one should work.





or this one...


----------



## LuLu

Jeeves said:


> From what I have heard if you don't drive for the week you don't get charged and there is no backcharging of the phone fee on future statements. Your experience might differ.. I think they tell you to mail the phone in because, short of saying so, they don't want part-time drivers.


Oh, Jeeves, this is news to me. I did not drive in April an when I started back for the weekend of the 4 of July I was hit for $20.00 phone fee......I emailed office and they said it was for the last week in April and first week of July. I guess I should be happy it wasn't $50.00.....?


----------



## Sydney Uber

grams777 said:


> This is definitely becoming harder to do, especially part time. The new policies and fees between Uber and lyft seem designed to force out some part timers.
> 
> Even Lyft is putting the screws to part timers by making them pay more in commission when they do work. Let's say on Lyft you worked part time for 12 hours a week and made $200 in fares. You basically just paid an extra $40 just that week for being part time. If you worked over 50 hours or whatever it is, you get that 20% back as a bonus.
> 
> In any case good luck to you. Just finding some part time job paying minimum wage with flexible hours is likely much better than this.


If it was just part-time, drivers wouldn't get fatigued. If their hours on the road could be compressed for a fair return then drivers would be happier. Both would improve service levels. But that is far from Uber's goal it seems


----------



## chi1cabby

https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


----------



## Guest

I am


----------



## Guest

I am a brand new driver who has yet to take my first trip. I just found this web site (thankfully) and I am highly troubled reading all the posts in "planning to quit". I will be driving in the Worcester Massachusetts area (maybe). What is this about a $1 safe driver fee and what the hell is this $10 a WEEK phone fee????


----------



## uberdriver

Lee said:


> I am a brand new driver who has yet to take my first trip. I just found this web site (thankfully) and I am highly troubled reading all the posts in "planning to quit". I will be driving in the Worcester Massachusetts area (maybe). What is this about a $1 safe driver fee and what the hell is this $10 a WEEK phone fee????


Sorry, but you came to the party right after it is over. Uber is now in the business of making money by charging riders and extracting money from drivers.

Yes, that is right. With the new low rates, $1 safe fee not reimbursed, $10/week iphone charge and mandatory data usage of your own cell phone, in practice on an after expenses and after tax basis Uber drivers are now going to be paying Uber if they drive for it. But since the "reputation" that driving for Uber is a great gig has been established, reputation that is based on how this gig was in the past, there will be many, many new naive people still signing up for driving for Uber for quite a while. Only after 2-3 years when they find out that their car has become semi-worthless and needs tons of money in maintenance/repairs to keep working will they realize that it was an overall money-losing proposition. By then Uber will have moved to a different business model and will keep on making money. Is there a way to make money via Uber ? Yes, become an Uber investor.


----------



## ChitownMark

it's official guys I quit Uber today! I only drive less than 10 hours each week. At first I was ok paying the $10 per week but doing the math it's simply not worth it after the cuts. I think it's kinda worth it if you drive a Prius and do this full time. I drove on Friday night and got nothing but $5-$10 fares for 3 hours. I did a ride this morning and only made $12 with surge. . I'm a graphics designer so I can spent more time doing freelance work from home. It was great talking to you guys. Stay strong!


----------



## uberdriver

ChitownMark said:


> it's official guys I quit Uber today! I only drive less than 10 hours each week. At first I was ok paying the $10 per week but doing the math it's simply not worth it after the cuts. I think it's kinda worth it if you drive a Prius and do this full time. I drove on Friday night and got nothing but $5-$10 fares for 3 hours. I did a ride this morning and only made $12 with surge. . I'm a graphics designer so I can spent more time doing freelance work from home. It was great talking to you guys. Stay strong!


Good luck to you in your other endeavors ! Indeed if you drive a Prius and drive full time (50+ hours), you will lose less money than otherwise. If you do so, with the new lower fares you may be close to breakeven, i.e. making $ zero. At least for now, until the new round of fare cuts that will take place in November. At that point even with a Prius (around 50 mpg) you will be losing money.


----------



## Scott V.

LuLu said:


> Oh, Jeeves, this is news to me. I did not drive in April an when I started back for the weekend of the 4 of July I was hit for $20.00 phone fee......I emailed office and they said it was for the last week in April and first week of July. I guess I should be happy it wasn't $50.00.....?


I asked about this and they said that you are charged for weeks you don't drive. So any way you look at it, you will be charged $520 a year.


----------



## rricci

tommyudo said:


> What happens if I just bail and keep the phone?


OK. I know this post is over 10 months old, but I have to reply.

Uber can contact Apple and make "your" phone a brick.....unusable.


----------



## Lidman

good job keeping this thread alive, it's one of my favorite ones on this forum


----------



## DriverJ

I quit back in January, but I enjoyed it so much, I may sign up again just so I can tell them to shove that crappy iPhone up their ass again.


----------



## Teksaz

I loved Uber so much I self deactivated today. (No trips in a month) 

My car loves me for it and my insurance loves me for it. lol


----------



## DriverJ

Teksaz said:


> I loved Uber so much I self deactivated today. (No trips in a month)
> 
> My car loves me for it and my insurance loves me for it. lol


A wise move.


----------



## Lidman

I wish I could say I quit uber, because I love good quit stories. The problem is I never drove for them as of yet. All kidding aside I've actually (mockingly) applied for them since they came to Cedar Rapids. The mocking part is when they asked about my car and I sent them a picture of my 1998 Honda Civic.. well I need not say more.


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> 1998 Honda Civic


More than they deserve.


----------



## Reasonable

Hey guys and girls I've had lyft for almost a month but never recieved any ride request when with uber I get ride request constantly? Lyft is great for the tips but when there is a ton of drivers I find it tuff to pick up a fare If not impossible. I really wish uber would have a tip Option. I'm thinking about making today my last day with both uber and lyft. I drive a 2014 nissan rogue with 6,000 miles and bought it April of last year So that being said keeping my low miles and start enjoying my weekends again at the beach or pool and hanging with friends. Gave it a shot but not going to kill myself for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber

I haven't read all the post in her yet. So my thinking is, actually "quitting" is the wrong word for a job that has no schedule ......... (if you stay in same city and don't have to reapply). You can come back and work a month later for 3 trips then do the same thing a week later.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Whenever I see the word "quit" on a thread title, I immediately jump to it. Uber and quit definitely go together like Ozziet and Harry.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

LifeBeforeUber said:


> I haven't read all the post in her yet. So my thinking is, actually "quitting" is the wrong word for a job that has no schedule ......... (if you stay in same city and don't have to reapply). You can come back and work a month later for 3 trips then do the same thing a week later.


The more people quit uber the better.


----------



## J. D.

This goes out to everyone in the Thread, not just the originator.

I own a brand-new TV news station and am preparing a news article about the Uber recruting deceptions. It will cover much more like their unethical tactics, greed, and adgendas. I would like to use all/any of the comments posted here but I need your permission. I also welcome new comments and will even include video testimony if you would like to submit.

I've been using this forum as one of my sources of information. My contention is that Uber uses deception and predatory tractics to recruit new unsuspecting drivers. Their marketing falsely inflates the earning potential. Once new drivers are on board, many have no other choice but to keep driving until they can find something better. Another job is not always easy to obtain. Many keep driving because they do not have the business education to correctly assess that they are losing money for Uber's profit. Many erroneously think they are making money due to Uber's continued marketing through ongoing emails and texts that state they are earning big money. I also content that they are exploiting a class of people who lack formal financial education and are preying upon their weaknesses.

Please simply reply to this and state that I have your permission to use your comments.


----------



## J. D.

LifeBeforeUber said:


> I haven't read all the post in her yet. So my thinking is, actually "quitting" is the wrong word for a job that has no schedule ......... (if you stay in same city and don't have to reapply). You can come back and work a month later for 3 trips then do the same thing a week later.


Excellent point.


----------



## J. D.

Lidman said:


> I wish I could say I quit uber, because I love good quit stories. The problem is I never drove for them as of yet. All kidding aside I've actually (mockingly) applied for them since they came to Cedar Rapids. The mocking part is when they asked about my car and I sent them a picture of my 1998 Honda Civic.. well I need not say more.


If you are an Independent Contractor (self employed), who are they to decide as long as the car is in good shape and safe to drive? Oh, wait, this is the Uber forum.


----------



## J. D.

Lidman said:


> good job keeping this thread alive, it's one of my favorite ones on this forum


Wow! I didn't even realize. 1 Year+ and going strong. Speaks volumes, doesn't it? Wonder if the originator is coming back. I see his/her last visit was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Selevelect

Wow so... I've submitted all pics to uber, haven't received the U yet, but after reading all this... makes me not want to start driving.  and I was hoping this would be a good way to help me move forward. I still have a good part time job, but need more income.


----------



## J. D.

Selevelect said:


> Wow so... I've submitted all pics to uber, haven't received the U yet, but after reading all this... makes me not want to start driving.  and I was hoping this would be a good way to help me move forward. I still have a good part time job, but need more income.


Hey Selevelect, I think everyone needs to get a taste of Uber. Go for it but don't quit your other job. Also, double check your insurance or you could get hung out to dry in case of an accident. What I've see is that most Uber'ers just risk it and hope they never have an accident.

Come back in a few weeks and tell us what you think. Please. In the mean time, post your stories. We love 'em.


----------



## J. D.

Lee said:


> I am a brand new driver who has yet to take my first trip. I just found this web site (thankfully) and I am highly troubled reading all the posts in "planning to quit". I will be driving in the Worcester Massachusetts area (maybe). What is this about a $1 safe driver fee and what the hell is this $10 a WEEK phone fee????


Surprise!


----------



## J. D.

uberdriver said:


> Sorry, but you came to the party right after it is over. Uber is now in the business of making money by charging riders and extracting money from drivers.
> 
> Yes, that is right. With the new low rates, $1 safe fee not reimbursed, $10/week iphone charge and mandatory data usage of your own cell phone, in practice on an after expenses and after tax basis Uber drivers are now going to be paying Uber if they drive for it. But since the "reputation" that driving for Uber is a great gig has been established, reputation that is based on how this gig was in the past, there will be many, many new naive people still signing up for driving for Uber for quite a while. Only after 2-3 years when they find out that their car has become semi-worthless and needs tons of money in maintenance/repairs to keep working will they realize that it was an overall money-losing proposition. By then Uber will have moved to a different business model and will keep on making money. Is there a way to make money via Uber ? Yes, become an Uber investor.


I realize your post is old in context, but just as valid today.  May I use your comments in a news article?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

J. D. said:


> This goes out to everyone in the Thread, not just the originator.
> 
> I own a brand-new TV news station and am preparing a news article about the Uber recruting deceptions. It will cover much more like their unethical tactics, greed, and adgendas. I would like to use all/any of the comments posted here but I need your permission. I also welcome new comments and will even include video testimony if you would like to submit.
> 
> I've been using this forum as one of my sources of information. My contention is that Uber uses deception and predatory tractics to recruit new unsuspecting drivers. Their marketing falsely inflates the earning potential. Once new drivers are on board, many have no other choice but to keep driving until they can find something better. Another job is not always easy to obtain. Many keep driving because they do not have the business education to correctly assess that they are losing money for Uber's profit. Many erroneously think they are making money due to Uber's continued marketing through ongoing emails and texts that state they are earning big money. I also content that they are exploiting a class of people who lack formal financial education and are preying upon their weaknesses.
> 
> Please simply reply to this and state that I have your permission to use your comments.


You have my permission.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

J. D. said:


> I realize your post is old in context, but just as valid today. May I use your comments in a news article?


Some of the comments have exp dates.


----------



## amyrose92

I've been trying to get out since the first week I started driving regularly (meaning a few days a week rather than just once a week). I have a Bachelor's degree in technology and an A+ certification with a few years of experience but even that's not enough down here in Miami so I need Uber so I can keep afloat until I find another contract/tech job. As soon as I land one, it's goodbye (and good riddance) to Uber for good


----------



## Enoch Shadkam

Seinfeld said:


> In lieu of the new $10 mobile subscription fee I plan to turn in my phone before May 5th when it starts. I have already scaled back my driving considerably. I'm holding out a little bit of hope that they might change the policy by then but it's looking pretty ominous. Anyone else planning to quit/turn the phone in because of the increased fees and or commissions?
> 
> It's funny because I had the inclination to quit awhile ago, but then realized there was no reason to formally quit. But now that there is a weekly FEE to be a partner, people will actually be quitting. I'm sure they have a lot of outstanding phones that aren't being used. I would use mine, but oh well...


I'm planning to quit about 20-25 years from now


----------



## J. D.

DrJeecheroo said:


> You have my permission.


Thank you!


----------



## jackstraww

Haven t driven in 2 & 1/2 months- -I guess I quit...but still have the phone.
They keep sending me e-mails asking for it back- I keep telling them no problem ,,, just send me the prepaid box to send it back in- - 

I guess they don't want it back tooo ****in bad,,,

How is everyone doing???--
Hang in there if you must!!!

peace-
jack


----------



## Chicago-uber

Getting closer to quitting. Less and less rides, crappier riders, no fare raise in sights, higher gas prices, talk about raising commission


----------



## ldra02

Quite possibly quitting very soon. I called my insurance to make sure I was kosher, they kicked me off for driving Uber. Looking for another insurer, cheapest one of the two that will insure Uber here wants over $1k a month. That's way too much driving for me, at $150 on a long day.


----------



## J. D.

ldra02 said:


> Quite possibly quitting very soon. I called my insurance to make sure I was kosher, they kicked me off for driving Uber. Looking for another insurer, cheapest one of the two that will insure Uber here wants over $1k a month. That's way too much driving for me, at $150 on a long day.


How many part-time Uber drivers do you think are just "risking it" and gambling they won't be in an accident? Did anyone from Uber ever tell you to check your insurance coverage?


----------



## Permai Lindal

Nick Manning said:


> You guys are exactly correct on the tips thing. Some riders are led to believe that tip is included and I don't know why. I am not sure what Uber tells them on their end when they sign up. Other riders give a tip, which I do take


Uber tells them tips are included.


----------



## J. D.

Permai Lindal said:


> Uber tells them tips are included.


Uber began telling riders tips were included but have changed and now simply state "no tipping required".


----------



## Clifford Chong

I suppose I'll be down that path someday when I finish up my degree and land in a nice job with no ratings and no bs. I can hardly wait though.


----------



## Uber Cancel

I am fed up with Uber and driving for lyft now.


----------

